

Wow, just wow. SOPA sponsor to SOPA opponents: You don’t matter - prajjwal
http://www.digitaltrends.com/opinion/sopa-sponsor-rep-lamar-smith-to-sopa-opponents-you-dont-matter/

======
Helianthus
An empty statement signifying nothing. Cluelessness isn't even worth getting
angry about.

~~~
bravura
_Cluelessness isn't even worth getting angry about._

Of course it is, if his cluelessness can have a direct and material negative
impact on your life.

